# Anything left at Bert’s?



## Johnwa (Sep 8, 2021)

@Dabbler 
This is right next door to Bert’s. It’s bigger than your gantry crane


----------



## kevin.decelles (Sep 8, 2021)

there is probably a hidden third level we didn't know about..... this must lift off the main building


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 8, 2021)

Nice crane -- I wanna, I wanna!

There is just the surface grinder left, in his back yard.  He is keeping the General bandsaw.


----------



## Johnwa (Sep 10, 2021)

Today they’re blocking Bert’s driveway.


----------

